# March Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

check out my fishing rod


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

team berkley testing their newest soft bait


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Errr - the Shark Shield is deployed - I hope


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

last time i listen to the wife i should have bought the Ai


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Drop bear fishing


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Jacky Chan made it look so much easier.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

When kayaks are in heat, even the strongest will find it hard to keep them apart.

Red.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

welcome to the newest japanese game show, "Splits or Shark" where the contestants are nervous and the sharks are hungry.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Now in this photo here we can see a young Pong Toon working on his lateral strength


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright guys, whose turn is it to be the outrigger now?


----------



## Pelican3 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do pike like nuts :shock:


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor Bob never could believe Kayaking was an extreme sport until he decided to give it a go!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

"Damn i am getting tired of this [email protected],,just because you guys are to cheap to buy an Echo Sounder"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the guy at the kayakfishing shop said all I had to do was dangle my worm and the fish would bite...

yeowwww, I think I just had a nibble. :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayaking? at a stretch


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"you can come back in when you stop farting"


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

{mod edit deleted post - keep the captions clean enough for young viewers please}


----------



## Asher (Feb 17, 2009)

You like taking photos? Get one of me catching a cod on my cods.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

new methane powered catamayak


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

(In your best Hollywood voice)

'This new action packed blockbuster epic, directed by Van Damme himself, sees action movies taken to another level - "Sea Level".

A gripping story of an orphan boy, raised by dolphins, who falls in love with a girl in a blue PFD, and who has to battle the elite triad gang "Scramblers" along the way.

Sea Level - In Cinema's March 22"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

"Are you sure we'll get to see a Great White Shark ?"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't want to swim with the #^?*# dolphins!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Harro little fishies harro
Velly funny..ha ha.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

a different style of catching fish..... T-bagging style!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Chinese wages hit record low: Hobie cuts costs by replacing Adventure Island materials.


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

I like my sushi FRESH !


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I may have dropped my paddle, but I'm still coming with you guys no matter what it takes.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The instructor said "It's just like bobbing for apples" Bullsh#t!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought you guys said you saw a groper near the kayaks !


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

listen guys theres a 1 metre wide green zone through here and youre just going to have to stay out of it


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Trying to swap kayaks, jimmy found out why you shouldn't, especialy in Sydney harbour.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Get out of my spot!!!!!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, ok, stop, yes i slept with your sister now please let me back in.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

See. Polaroids aren't mandatory.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Now quick. Whose got the lighter?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

arrr so. the new 3inch soft plastic in natural gets more bites in the water then out. arr very good


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

No!!! i lost my sunnies


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

the latest way to catch whales


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hope that ripping sound is my shorts...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, bring in the 3rd kayak


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a scrambler with the dangular attachment.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

the release of the ultimate softbait had testers cringing in pain because of its success


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Keep going,We gotta find my rod and reel , cost me a fortune...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"just get me to the hospital quick so they can surgically remove this squid jig from my arse"


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

a little rudder should keep us on the right track!


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys aren't going anywhere until you have paid for the hire.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

PULL MY SHORTS BACK UP NOW!!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm fine as long as they don't try to use me as a rod holder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kreel (Apr 7, 2008)

What are these people doing on my waterski?


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

New Humminbird optional temp probe - accurate to 37.5 degrees and runs on the smell of an oily wonton wrapper.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

when i bought the yaks from the guy he said he was very attached to them but i had no idea ...


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

They certainly do things different in China.


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Hurry up and finish your lunch, Greenpeace are coming.


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

or..... Chinese paratrooper training, the landings the hardest part.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Should have spent the extra yen and got a grass bottomed boat.
That's grass not grass. You know the stuff you see frou.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"Trust me guys, they assured me the best place to catch fish was close to a groin"


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

k 1 " the race rules stated - you must pass to the right of the bouy '"
k 2 "they said to the left !!"
k 1 "to the right"
k 2 "to the left !!"
k 1 oh crap - "now see what you've done !!"
k 2 " don't worry - wrong boy !!"
:shock:


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

hang on i'll just check the tide


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

bio fuel who lights the wick???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you like my new glass bottom Yak. ROR (raugh out roud)


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

"Ok guys, tell me again please . . . what does a portugese man-o-war look like?"


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

if i knew it was gunna be this hard to have a wizz i wouda hung on


----------



## Eldnar (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you sure it's a Picnic Bar??


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Groan !


----------



## MXB (Mar 19, 2009)

Did I win Wipeout?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

They call me one hung low do you know why?


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

leftieant said:


> No more entries - winner to be announced...
> 
> Shortly.


Did anyone bother to read the above in an earlier post ?
Or are we all having another go just for the hell of it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't stress DB. Who knows, there could be a couple of rippers that happen after the finish line - they just won't be eligible to win. 

Red.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Don't stress DB. Who knows, there could be a couple of rippers that happen after the finish line - they just won't be eligible to win.
> 
> Red.


STRESS; "The confusion created when one's mind overides the body's basic desire to choke the living sh*# out of some a'hole that desperately deserves it."

Stressed Red? me? never. aaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhh


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Thanks Ant!

Nothing like toilet humour. Actually, with a 6 week old there's little other than toilet related activities in my life at the moment, but lighters are definitely NOT involved.

I'd like to thank my wife, my children, my agent, and all those fand out there that have stuck by me, and my primary school teacher, and ........


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

oh Ant, i think you have opened up a can of worms now, the next one could be a toilet fest.

well done Ado


----------

